# Maples a good source of nectar?



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Alright, so, the Maples are blooming around here now, and the bees are taking in a ton of pollen. Do you think they would be a good source of nectar as well? I'm trying to figure out if I still need to feed my bees. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

So they tell me. My charts say the pollen is available before the nectar by about a week.

But there are a lot of varieties. Looks like sugar maples bloom early, and red maples later, and there are some things that are at least called maples that are very late bloomers.

We have a set of three seasonal pollen and nectar posters sold by a local apiary that are fascinating. They are not even close to being complete about what is available, though. The key is that flowers across the top of each hex indicates pollen, honey drops across the bottom indicates nectar. Three flowers and three drops is strong at both, and it looks like all the maples qualify as strong pollen sources and good to strong on nectar.

http://www.eversweetapiaries.com/pollencharts.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Maples a good source of nectar?

Sure, but they burn it all up rearing brood...


----------

